
Science Brief: Coal and Gas Are Far More Harmful Than Nuclear Power - jseliger
http://www.giss.nasa.gov/research/briefs/kharecha_02/
======
ChuckMcM
This is another approach at trying to show technically why nuclear power, in
spite of its risks, is a much better choice than coal or gas fired plants.
They do the "invert the mortality statisics" to try to express it as the
number of lives saved by nuclear power over the years. (1.6M approximately
over 40 years).

Of course it doesn't do anything for the emotional argument where people are
afraid of what might happen if an accident occurred. And even after see what
_did_ happen after a couple of accidents, not a lot of progress has been made
on that front.

